# LED Lenser P7



## sam1832 (Aug 17, 2010)

i bought a LED lenser p7 on ebay the other day and it arrived this morning, 

it is amazingly bright, i have had a quick shine of the car and it shows up swirls and marks really well, cant wait to get the polisher on it now lol


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Fantastic torch, I use mine for other things like camping aswell:thumb:


----------



## sam1832 (Aug 17, 2010)

yea i am thinking about letting it replace my maglite for work  

i used to think a maglite was the only torch .... but thats beats even the 6 D cell maglite


----------



## Heavertron (Mar 31, 2010)

There are much better torches out there for the same money. The problem with the lenser is that you can't use rechargeable batteries as there is no regulation circuitry.

They are a very well known brand though, and compared the Maglights that everyone knows, they do produce much more light. I have one :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Heavertron said:


> *There are much better torches out there for the same money. *The problem with the lenser is that you can't use rechargeable batteries as there is no regulation circuitry.
> 
> They are a very well known brand though, and compared the Maglights that everyone knows, they do produce much more light. I have one :thumb:


such as...


----------



## Heavertron (Mar 31, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> such as...


Check out candlepower forums. More information than anyone reasonably wants to know about torches!

I'll just bat some names around, Fenix, Surefire. There are a bunch of lights at Dealextreme that are a gamble on the Chinese build quality, but if you get an okay one, are very powerful for the money, and can be used with rechargeable batteries. I recently bought SKU17401 and it's very good for the money.

Hope this helps someone :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Where is the best place to buy the Lenser please? Time to replace my Brinkmann I think.

I'm surprised none of the traders have started stocking them yet...


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

got mind from Amazon, think it was about £35 and i used a free month of Amazon prime or something, where you can upgrade to free next day delivery


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Yep I'll vouch for the P7, its ace! Very bright and it has high and low power modes. Mine was new from Ebay for £40


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Where is the best place to buy the Lenser please? Time to replace my Brinkmann I think.
> 
> I'm surprised none of the traders have started stocking them yet...


looked at the new brinkmann shinerama stock Russ?... the P7 is a good torch though - TSC detailing here stock lensers iirc


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah I saw that on Motorgeek mate, but I think I'll prefer a torch, and be able to use normal batteries will be beneficial too in case of emergencies (the Brinkmann does take a while to charge)


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll vouch for the p7 too, use it for work, colleagues were so impressed and not wanting to be out shone all went and bought one. I have the p5 to and the p6 is now issued out as standard over the maglites.


----------



## sam1832 (Aug 17, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230388626724&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

£50 from ebay, free postage, came next day, got a nice case and a smaller lenser that i was going to use for work but my gf has already taken it for her work lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yeah I saw that on Motorgeek mate, but I think I'll prefer a torch, and be able to use normal batteries will be beneficial too in case of emergencies (the Brinkmann does take a while to charge)


new brinkmann takes conventional batteries iirc..
aye, six AA's. http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=BRK-TUFF


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> new brinkmann takes conventional batteries iirc..


Yes it does kev, i have one and very nice it is too. 300 lumens.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Yes it does kev, i have one and very nice it is too. 300 lumens.


making me want one now, as good as the P7 is


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't know mate not tried one, but I have used similar and will say there is no need for both, and from what I have seen it doesn't offer that much more so stick with what you have, or I'll trade you for a while:thumb:


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

Heavertron said:


> There are much better torches out there for the same money. The problem with the lenser is that you can't use rechargeable batteries as there is no regulation circuitry.
> 
> They are a very well known brand though, and compared the Maglights that everyone knows, they do produce much more light. I have one :thumb:





Heavertron said:


> Check out candlepower forums. More information than anyone reasonably wants to know about torches!
> 
> I'll just bat some names around, Fenix, Surefire. There are a bunch of lights at Dealextreme that are a gamble on the Chinese build quality, but if you get an okay one, are very powerful for the money, and can be used with rechargeable batteries. I recently bought SKU17401 and it's very good for the money.
> 
> Hope this helps someone :thumb:


The new M series Lensers can use rechargeables and have regulated circuitry. Which is what I would be looking at instead of the P7 if you can afford the extra coin.

Problem with the candlepower forums is the opinions are based on uses that are entirely different to what we use them for - swirl spotting.

The main plus for the Lensers for swirl spotting is the optics. They produce very clean light.


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Where is the best place to buy the Lenser please? Time to replace my Brinkmann I think.
> 
> I'm surprised none of the traders have started stocking them yet...


Hi, just had an email from this company, bought a few items from them in the past , very reliable company . Seems a good price . :thumb:

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_8&products_id=105150


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

P7 is ace! i have one and its great for swirls!


----------



## Heavertron (Mar 31, 2010)

spurgen said:


> The new M series Lensers can use rechargeables and have regulated circuitry. Which is what I would be looking at instead of the P7 if you can afford the extra coin.
> 
> Problem with the candlepower forums is the opinions are based on uses that are entirely different to what we use them for - swirl spotting.
> 
> The main plus for the Lensers for swirl spotting is the optics. They produce very clean light.


I saw the M series, and had a hard time discerning the differences. Thanks for the info 

Worth people who are considering the P7 checking out the M7 then, especially if they already have Ni-mh batteries. My P7 noticeably dims after approx 15minutes on high power, maybe this is also solved.

Edit:
Everyone's favourite slow delivery HK website (DX) have just stocked some LED Lenser clones (e.g. 
SKU 44662) anyone brave and patient enough to pull the trigger? Only about £8, but you'll need a 18650 battery and charger.


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

I bought my P7 here, but I paid £35, looks like they've gone up a little, cracking fast service though, pretty sure it was recorded delivery.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LED-Lenser-P7...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item3a5ff7f7e8


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ordered mine from Amazon today. Will be here on Tues!


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

We stock LED Lenser


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

polishyourcar said:


> We stock LED Lenser


 Is it the new higher power one ? Looks like a good price:thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

polishyourcar said:


> We stock LED Lenser


hello. just noticed u are in peterborough. do you allow visitors at your premises or is it mail order only?


----------



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

Talked to a friend of mine on other forum, he owns LL-P7 and this one http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14450 as he claims the last beats LL in all aspects. There is no customs to pay if order is`nt above 30$ I think.

Some more links:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26800 - the weaker one
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18697 - 100 lumens
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.22096 1400 lumens :doublesho
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20392 - Rechargeable Lithium Batteries (2-Pack)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/led-lenser-coast-x7.html - LL -1070 lumens
http://www.batteryjunction.com/titanium-l35.html - TITANIUM-L35 - 3500 lumens 
:doublesho
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.22569

Hope this helps, the prices with some products are very profitable :thumb:

CREE - leading company in led emitters : http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E.pdf

P.S. : Now i saw the topic is about LL


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the P7 is ideal for those on a budget imo - who is going to spend hundreds on a torch unless they'll be using it all day, every day...


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> hello. just noticed u are in peterborough. do you allow visitors at your premises or is it mail order only?


Your more than welcome to come down.

FYI the offer on the P7 is going to finish very soon, we only have a couple left at that price.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

polishyourcar said:


> Your more than welcome to come down.
> 
> FYI the offer on the P7 is going to finish very soon, we only have a couple left at that price.


 Are they latest model in box etc? I was after 1 for myself and 1 for the old man's christmas present


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

p7 does a great job ok not as good as the sun gun but then you dont pay crazy money for it either but p7 is excellent for the money you pay!


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Herefordquattro said:


> Are they latest model in box etc? I was after 1 for myself and 1 for the old man's christmas present


Yes they are


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

and the price has gone up before i ordered damn:wall:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Just ordered mine from here... http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/dalesman-p7-and-p3-twin-pack-p106129

After reading this thread... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2519493#post2519493

Apologies if old news.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm looking to get the X21 next year, apparently blows the 3M Sun Gun out of the water, but it may be to bright..

I use a selection of light sources for detailing, not just the one..


----------



## mpkayeuk (Aug 3, 2007)

For those worried about using rechargeables in a P7, don't. I've been using Sanyo Eneloops in mine for ages, with no ill effects. I wouldn't use regular NiMH batteries though, not practical because of self discharge, unless you want to recharge before every use.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Seriously considered a Lenser but went for a Fenix TK 11 R5 - 285 lumens on full beam. Brilliant little torch.

Got a 1800 lumen light for my bike - evil little thing!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Seriously considered a Lenser but went for a Fenix TK 11 R5 - 285 lumens on full beam. Brilliant little torch.
> 
> Got a 1800 lumen light for my bike - evil little thing!


Jesus, 1800 Lumens, that must light up the whole town, you don't get large ships heading toward you do you ..

I looked at Fenix Torches, but was put off by the CR123/18650 batteries, as you can't find them in all shops..


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Just found this guys........I'm seriously thinking about getting one......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LED-Lenser-P7...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item3a61dc9c8c


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

You won't be disappointed!! I love mine and use it for everything...

Dont be surprised if you find yourself outside at midnight playing with the beam and shining into houses.


----------



## AdrianW (Sep 17, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Where is the best place to buy the Lenser please? Time to replace my Brinkmann I think.
> 
> I'm surprised none of the traders have started stocking them yet...


Go outdoors are doing a great price on p7 & p3 as a package


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

A word of warning when buying a LED Lenser that spare parts are not sold seperately. I dropped mine last week and now the LED seems to have gone. I have emailed a few online retailers and they have all said that spare parts arent available. Great torchs but just be careful with them.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

P7 has the advantage over most in that you can get the batteries just about anywhere:thumb:.
Others rely on rechargable ones, not useful when you pick it up and its flat


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

AdrianW said:


> Go outdoors are doing a great price on p7 & p3 as a package


I tried searching online but I cannot find their offer anymore. It was online earlier but it looks like it's gone.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Mark_H said:


> I tried searching online but I cannot find their offer anymore. It was online earlier but it looks like it's gone.


Ended on the 24th Dec.

Have a look on amazon


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

MCZ2047 said:


> A word of warning when buying a LED Lenser that spare parts are not sold seperately. I dropped mine last week and now the LED seems to have gone. I have emailed a few online retailers and they have all said that spare parts arent available. Great torchs but just be careful with them.


If LED lenser they have a lifetime warranty - i have had one replaced in the past with no issues just phone them up.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Strothow said:


> Ended on the 24th Dec.
> 
> Have a look on amazon


I have been hunting in vain for the P7/P3 pack, and the cheapest i can seem to get it is around £50.. I hoped for blacks/milletts (same company now) to have them on offer after Xmas, but alas not yet.. i monitor daily!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I was given the Lenser automotive 7575 for Christmas. Plug it into the cigarette lighter socket to charge. Small but effective.:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

qstix said:


> Jesus, 1800 Lumens, that must light up the whole town, you don't get large ships heading toward you do you ..
> 
> I looked at Fenix Torches, but was put off by the CR123/18650 batteries,* as you can't find them in all shops..*


I know a handy man that sells 18650s and chargers...:thumb:

The bike light is rather bright - here's two of them mounted on the roof of my 335d with lights on full beam...


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey guys I was thinking what about a head lamp instead of a hand torch as you can then have the light on the car as you polish etc? Are there any headlamps out there with the power of the P7?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a couple of Petzl head torches - an MYO 3 which has both Xenon and LED lights, and a Taktika which is LED only, both are very good indeed.

LED Lenser offer their own Head Torches which look pretty good, but I'm not sure if you'd get any head torch with the power of a Lenser P7.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

My Petzl Myo XP headtorch is about 80 lumens and enough for night trail running. About £50 and very robust. Batteries (AAAs) last ages too.


----------



## Heavertron (Mar 31, 2010)

If you want a head torch, the only brand to consider is zebralight. They make an AA powered 200lumen head torch for approx £50.


----------



## pezzavxr (Jan 3, 2011)

*maglite upgrade*

hi all i am new to the site and came across this thread 
hope this will help any of you on a budget
I have just upgraded my mini maglite 2AA to led with this product TerraLUX TLE-5EX MiniStar2 AA Maglite Cree LED Upgrade got it from my local gunshop its about 140 lumens really quite powerful
and as it only cost me £20 so if any of you got a old AA maglite kicking around well worth the upgrade and it works really well in showing up swirl marks much to my dissapointment
any way hope this help anyone on a tight budget


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Led lenser are brilliant torches - I've had my P14 for 2 years now and it's still as awesome as ever. I keep a fenix l2d as a spare though, which is nearly as good but nit quite the range


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive been doing a fair amount of research lately but alot of the information seems to relate to the older Brinkmanns so my question,

The new LED Brinkmann:
http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=BRK-TUFF

or

Lenser P7:
Led Lenser 8407 P7 Torch - Black: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

Seen some of these on eBay cheaper than what the retailers have them over here, shipped from Hong Kong & Singapore, now is it just me or will they be cheap poor quality knock offs or the genuine thing?


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Matty_L said:


> Seen some of these on eBay cheaper than what the retailers have them over here, shipped from Hong Kong & Singapore, now is it just me or will they be cheap poor quality knock offs or the genuine thing?


I have just ordered 1 from ebay seller: theledtorch %100 feedback so i made a offer on 1 and got it for £28 including postage from Australia so when it gets here ill update.
This is the seller i ordered from:
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/theledtorch/...A3133&rt=nc&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_sop=1&_sc=1


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just bear in mind you may have to add customs duty/VAT to what you've already paid if it gets picked up at the International Postal Depot. This is a bit of a lottery really, chances are you will get off free, but don't bet on it.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

A.B said:


> I have just ordered 1 from ebay seller: theledtorch %100 feedback so i made a offer on 1 and got it for £28 including postage from Australia so when it gets here ill update.
> This is the seller i ordered from:
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/theledtorch/...A3133&rt=nc&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_sop=1&_sc=1


I have looked at this seller, if you see "he" lists in various contries all saying stock in the relevant country.

Also many Lensers on Ebays *are *copies (be warned i hope this one isn't).

I hope all goes ok.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

packard said:


> I have looked at this seller, if you see "he" lists in various contries all saying stock in the relevant country.
> 
> Also many Lensers on Ebays *are *copies (be warned i hope this one isn't).
> 
> I hope all goes ok.


i havnt paid for it yet but have bought it hmmm im having second thoughts now :lol:


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

recieved the P7 as a present at xmas and it came with a p3 too. Both are fantastic torches and being able to use them for swirl spotting is a bonus!

Those of you with a P7, which mode do you find best for swirl spotting? Haven't used mine on the car yet.


----------

